# Question to Arrowana Owners



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

Hey

I recently got a baby silver arro, he is about 3-4 inches. Right now he is in a 30 gal with a few cories. 

I am experienced with aquariums, but this is my first arro. Being a baby I would just wondering if anyone has any advice/dietary needs of a baby silver arro. 

Any help would by much appreciated. 

Thanks

Lou


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

What are you currently feeding it?

What size tank do you have to put him in when he gets a bigger? Silvers grow long and fast. I personally think greens or jardinis are better off as beginner aros.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

I have tried feeder guppies, and small pellets of Hikari Carnivore sticks (right now they are too big for the little guy, so i cut them into small pieces).

Nothing is really working right now. 

As for tank size, I plan to move it to a 125 gal. or to custom make a tank for it (once I figure out how.)

As for Jardini, I would like to have one. But I got this silver as a present from someone, and I hear they grow to a typical size of 30inches (some reaching 40).

Whats the typical size of a jardini (assuming that aqurium kept is going to grow smaller than wild.)

:/


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

also, any idea of where I can get a jardini/green aro in Toronto, and the price?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Silvers can grow longer than 3 ft.

Greens and jardinis would stay about 2-3 ft max. Mine always maxed out around 18-22 inches but they get fat which is how I like them.

You can get greens from Dragon Aquarium or look around craigslist or kijiji for a decent price which would be around 75-150$ depending on quality and size and what farm they came from.


----------



## Lou (May 28, 2008)

ah cool thanks, ill def look into that. 

Now I just have to convince my friend that the fish is in fact the one she gave me :/

Lol.

I guess its time to find this guy a home.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

i never had an arro before.If i gave the wrong info please correct it but i do have a gecko so....
try feeding it mealworms.They're cheap and last for a long time.(i have about 500 right now for my gecko)you can get them in big al's(cheapest i can find)my friend feeds mealies to his arro so im guessing you can too right?
he also feeds them crickets......
and now its like 40 cm long..


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Brian said:


> Silvers can grow longer than 3 ft.
> 
> Greens and jardinis would stay about 2-3 ft max. Mine always maxed out around 18-22 inches but they get fat which is how I like them.
> 
> You can get greens from Dragon Aquarium or look around craigslist or kijiji for a decent price which would be around 75-150$ depending on quality and size and what farm they came from.


any idea on how fast jardinis grow?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> any idea on how fast jardinis grow?


Generally, all arowana have the same growth rate in their first year. It can easily hit 12"+, and then it will slow down for the jar, but not for the silver.

Don't get a jardini, once they hit 10"+, they will become very aggressive. You will have a very hard time of finding its tankmate.

Aggressive to least aggressive

Jardini > Green > Red Tail Gold > Super Red > Silver, Black and etc... > African


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Generally, all arowana have the same growth rate in their first year. It can easily hit 12"+, and then it will slow down for the jar, but not for the silver.
> 
> Don't get a jardini, once they hit 10"+, they will become very aggressive. You will have a very hard time of finding its tankmate.
> 
> ...


really? so it would be a bad idea to keep with 2 full grown peacock bass?
also, is that why i see them as the cheapest asian arowanas?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

If you've got the appropriate tank, I think silvers are a great beginner aro. It's how I started out! 

Silvers are probably the most jumpy of all aro's, especially as juveniles. Make sure you have a sturdy lid and minimize any gaps you may have for HOB filters, etc. These fish jump for food in the wild and they are impressively accurate. 

Regarding food, absolutely avoid live feeders. The best and cheapest grow-out food are super worms/meal worms. Gut load these with a high-quality flake and foods high in carotenoids (yam, carrot, etc) for colour and health. Once the aro grows in size, you can also try market prawn pieces and try and train on to hikari floating pellets. 

All aro's are exceptionally hardy, and provided you have adequate space and filtration, you'll do fine. 

To your last question regarding Asian aro pricing, the scale works like this: 

Green> Banjar/ 1/2 grade red> Red Tail Golden> Super Red> Crossback (Gold and blue base)> Gold Head

This scale is not written in stone though, and quality of Asian aro's is, at the end of the day, the determining factor in price. That is to say, that a high grade super red will outprice a regular grade cross back, etc. There's a lot of work in the background that goes into bringing these fish into the country-- a big determinent of their price.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> If you've got the appropriate tank, I think silvers are a great beginner aro. It's how I started out!
> 
> Silvers are probably the most jumpy of all aro's, especially as juveniles. Make sure you have a sturdy lid and minimize any gaps you may have for HOB filters, etc. These fish jump for food in the wild and they are impressively accurate.
> 
> ...


thanks so much for the info, and ive looked at silvers and to be honest i think they look way cooler than any asians. my only problem is that i hear silvers get Huuggge. and i dont want to be stuck an arrow that outgrows my 6ft 180 gal one day. even if it grows to 5 ft, it just doesnt seem humane to me to keep an arrow like that in a tank my size...

also, why should i avoid feeders?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ChuckRum said:


> thanks so much for the info, and ive looked at silvers and to be honest i think they look way cooler than any asians. my only problem is that i hear silvers get Huuggge. and i dont want to be stuck an arrow that outgrows my 6ft 180 gal one day. even if it grows to 5 ft, it just doesnt seem humane to me to keep an arrow like that in a tank my size...
> 
> also, why should i avoid feeders?


Bcarlos knows his stuff.

Yes, silvers do get huge and will outgrow you tank eventually. I personally would return it sooner rather than later as you would become attached to it a year or two down the road when it's 2ft+. Not that people don't keep them in 6'x2' footprint tanks. Just wouldn't be very comfortable for your silver as it becomes harder for it to make complete turns.

Feeders are considered 'dirty'. They are not considered nutritionally complete and not bred in the cleanest facilities. They would be ok if you quarantined them for some time to be sure they are disease free and fed to your aro once in awhile. Some people gut load their feeders with more nutritious foods as well. I would compare feeders to humans consuming fast food in a way.

My aro only eats superworms (haven't tried feeders yet). Which isn't good either as I'm not varying it's diet. I plan to try prawns stuffed with hikari massivore and aro pellets soon now that it's over 12" long.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I always wondered the tank size for any of these brutes, wouldn't it need to be minimum 6 ft and what 3 or 4 ft wide?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Unless you're gutloading those superworms with growth hormone, you will never grow a silver out to five feet. A three foot silver is a very old fish. Your 6x2 180, however, will not last the fish forever, and the resale value of a large silver is next to nothing. These are points to consider, since aros have been known to live over 20 years in captivity. 

Tank width and length are most important when keeping any arowana species. If the fish cannot properly turn in the tank, you risk defects like gill curl and curved spine from stunted growth.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> really? so it would be a bad idea to keep with 2 full grown peacock bass?
> also, is that why i see them as the cheapest asian arowanas?


Jardini is not native to Asia..

It is an Australian Arowana

For some reason, Arowana just hate peacock bass, it will beat the crap out of them and you will be very lucky if they don't fight!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The minimum tank space for arowana is 48" x 24" x 24" (24" turn space is minimum. Althou a 2ft+ Silver Arowana can turn in 18" space, because they are flexible, but it won't be comfortable for the long run)

Ideal is 72" x 24" x 24"

best is 96" x 36" x 24"

L x W x H


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Only 4ft long is a minimum length?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

trailblazer295 said:


> Only 4ft long is a minimum length?


Not as ideal but 48"x24" footprint tanks are good for growing out aros. That's the size I am currently using.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh grow out ok, was thinking minimum final tank, it would just be doing a big circle all day with no space to go in a straight line.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

trailblazer295 said:


> Oh grow out ok, was thinking minimum final tank, it would just be doing a big circle all day with no space to go in a straight line.


In Asia like Hong Kong, where space is limited, the 48" x 24" is the final tank for most adult arowana, but it is not recommended!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would buy one tomorrow if it would change my bad luck guaranteed 

My luck the bugger would hop out of my tank and then cause a fire and burn my house down.....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> In Asia like Hong Kong, where space is limited, the 48" x 24" is the final tank for most adult arowana, but it is not recommended!


Yeah it sucks but it's true. That's a pretty big tank over there already  lol



TBemba said:


> I would buy one tomorrow if it would change my bad luck guaranteed
> 
> My luck the bugger would hop out of my tank and then cause a fire and burn my house down.....


lol if only it was that easy....


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I guess everybody's hobby-fun ideas are different.

In a 180g I would want to put a lot of small fish, not one big brute. 

Do people bond with their Aro's? Is your Aro a pet?

W


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I guess everybody's hobby-fun ideas are different.
> 
> In a 180g I would want to put a lot of small fish, not one big brute.
> 
> ...


cool!..

so do you think i should pick up a silver arrow for my 180 gal?.. 72x24x24

i want an asian arrow but theyre damn expensive.. maybe ill get some luck at the reptile and aquatics expo tomorow.

also, any ideas of fish to add to my 180 gal?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I guess everybody's hobby-fun ideas are different.
> 
> In a 180g I would want to put a lot of small fish, not one big brute.
> 
> ...


The bigger the fish the more personality. Big fish will eat out of your hand, you can see the intelligents in their eyes. Never had a Aro so I am unsure about them but Oscars and Giant Gourami's are full of personality.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

By the way, if your still looking for Arowana

Frank's Aquarium is selling some 7" Super Red Arowana for $798


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> By the way, if your still looking for Arowana
> 
> Frank's Aquarium is selling some 7" Super Red Arowana for $798


Prices are so cheap for aros now....

Do you remember what farm the super red is from?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> By the way, if your still looking for Arowana
> 
> Frank's Aquarium is selling some 7" Super Red Arowana for $798


lol i was looking more along the lines of 70 bucks.. thanks anyways though


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> lol i was looking more along the lines of 70 bucks.. thanks anyways though


For Asian Arowana, the cheapest you can find is Green Arowana for around $100 - $200


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> For Asian Arowana, the cheapest you can find is Green Arowana for around $100 - $200


btw big fishy, i love it when you post on threads because you seem like you really know what your doing.

and about the aros.. i was thinking of a jardini but apparantly theyre super aggressive, so unless i can find one smaller than my peacock bass i dont think its a good idea. btw do you know any good places i can go to find a green arowana?.. so far all ive found is never look back selling one for 200, but id like to price them at some shops as well... but im not too familiar with all the markham shops lol.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ChuckRum said:


> btw big fishy, i love it when you post on threads because you seem like you really know what your doing.
> 
> and about the aros.. i was thinking of a jardini but apparantly theyre super aggressive, so unless i can find one smaller than my peacock bass i dont think its a good idea. btw do you know any good places i can go to find a green arowana?.. so far all ive found is never look back selling one for 200, but id like to price them at some shops as well... but im not too familiar with all the markham shops lol.


You are right about jardini's being aggressive. I thought you're not into the asian aro look? Green aros are asian...

You need to be a little more realistic on your aro budget. Unless you find an amazing deal of someone just trying to unload their aro, I really do not think you will find one for $70 at a LFS. Your tank seems to be well stocked as it is. Why not just wait it out?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> You are right about jardini's being aggressive. I thought you're not into the asian aro look? Green aros are asian...
> 
> You need to be a little more realistic on your aro budget. Unless you find an amazing deal of someone just trying to unload their aro, I really do not think you will find one for $70 at a LFS. Your tank seems to be well stocked as it is. Why not just wait it out?


if i find a green asian for a 100 bucks.. no doubt ill grab it, whether from someone on GTA or at an LFS. i do like the look of silvers better but id rather get an asian or a jardini because they dont grow nearly as large so i can keep them in my tank for their full lives. anyways, im new to arros just trying gather up as much info as i can. thanks,


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ChuckRum said:


> if i find a green asian for a 100 bucks.. no doubt ill grab it, whether from someone on GTA or at an LFS. i do like the look of silvers better but id rather get an asian or a jardini because they dont grow nearly as large so i can keep them in my tank for their full lives. anyways, im new to arros just trying gather up as much info as i can. thanks,


Yeah that's a good idea by going with an asian aro. 
I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Check out www.arowanaclub.ca -- both for gathering info and that rare opportunity for a cheap purchase that gucci17 was talking about. You don't see juvenile green aro's on the market often, but I've seen the occasional adult for sale. Realistically, you may have to save up a bit more if you're going the Asian aro route. Still, it's well worth it, they are one of the most rewarding species you will ever keep.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> Check out www.arowanaclub.ca -- both for gathering info and that rare opportunity for a cheap purchase that gucci17 was talking about. You don't see juvenile green aro's on the market often, but I've seen the occasional adult for sale. Realistically, you may have to save up a bit more if you're going the Asian aro route. Still, it's well worth it, they are one of the most rewarding species you will ever keep.


yea thanks.. i have an account on there, its just that when i went on for a week searching there was nothing for me, then i went back on gta and turns out someone sold a 3.5" jardini on here during the week i left the site lol.. never again will i just stop going on this site, and for this i hate arowana club, but yea i will definitely keep looking on it.


----------

